# New invention for Hips & Elbow dysplasia, CDRM, Old age, Arthritis



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have just invented a new type of special harness which I cannot go much into at this stage. It helps just about every dog ranging from dogs suffering from Hip dysplasia, Arthritis, CDRM, old age, elbow dysplasia, bowed legs in giant breeds and generally covers most walking and spinal issues.

Now the question is: 

1.	I have yet to choose a name for my company  I thought about calling it Little Chief but now Im not too sure.
2.	I also have to name this product  I was thinking of The full support harness or Walking Aid and both of these are really lame!! Any suggestions please.
3.	I would love to break into both the UK and American market - How do I sell this product in the UK & America.

I must confess, this is the first time I have ever done something like this. I currently work in the UK (London area) as a dog hydrotherapist so all of this is quite scary.

All your comments and help would be very appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cant think of any names but very willing to test drive one for you  & if you could make one that is also a coat that would be brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

'Little Chief' sounds a bit too much like 'Little Chef' to me.

How about a name like 'walk-ease', 'ortho support harness' or some such? Lame suggestions probably, but just off the top of my head. If I think of anything remotely decent (unlikely) I will post again!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd be very wary about claims, if your harness somehow supports the joints, you need to make sure that is understood implicity. Does the handler play a role in supporting the dog(s)? That has to be completely open and honest, because a device that relies on the handler, will be less effective the more dogs you have, it may work with one oldie, but two or three with joint degeneration issues, and it may not work as effectively. Also look at the age recommendations, and how harnesses fit, some times ill fitting harnesses can be detrimental. 

Sorry, not trying to be negative as such, but just trying to help avoid pitfalls


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to Sleeping Lion. 

Yes the handler does play a role in helping to support the dog. It is designed so the handler can one walk dog at a time using the harness. The harness is designed to fit very snugly around the whole of the dog and takes into account that chaffing and the dogs circulation. 

I have tried the harness on various people. One such person is a 70 year old man who has a GSD with CDRM. The harness is designed that even he was able to walk his dog with ease.

And thanks to DOGLESS. I actually like the idea of walk-ease. Not necessary the name but the concept is of the name is really good.

If anyone has any other ideas for names or ways in which to market the product, please let me know. 

And Dally Banjo, I will certainly let you know when its going to be ready. Hope your dog is okay and doesnt need this harness.

Thank you all for helping.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Little Cheif said:


> Thanks to Sleeping Lion.
> 
> Yes the handler does play a role in helping to support the dog. It is designed so the handler can one walk dog at a time using the harness. The harness is designed to fit very snugly around the whole of the dog and takes into account that chaffing and the dogs circulation.
> 
> ...


No ideas for names, sorry, but anohter *beware of* and that is developing skeletal systems, a lot of people rely on anti pull devices, and some of them are not proven with young pups/dogs - just another heads up


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Sleeping Lion.

I really wish i could show you the harness. The idea is very simple and very much like the wire coat hanger idea. Simple and yet no one thought of it.

One vet has already put in an order of 150 units once it goes to production. I only today started speaking to insurance companies and was hoping they will endorse it. It was the vet who said that this will help avoid and help support so many of their dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Little Cheif said:


> Thanks Sleeping Lion.
> 
> I really wish i could show you the harness. The idea is very simple and very much like the wire coat hanger idea. Simple and yet no one thought of it.
> 
> One vet has already put in an order of 150 units once it goes to production. I only today started speaking to insurance companies and was hoping they will endorse it. It was the vet who said that this will help avoid and help support so many of their dogs.


No idea what you mean, I go by teaching a dog what it should know, making that clear, and I use a slip lead. If you wanted to send me *a sample* to show how it works, I'd be a more than willing guinea pig. A ot of people buy Lab pups thinking they will be easy, and then find out actually, you need to learn handling skills too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Little Cheif said:


> Thanks to Sleeping Lion.
> 
> Yes the handler does play a role in helping to support the dog. It is designed so the handler can one walk dog at a time using the harness. The harness is designed to fit very snugly around the whole of the dog and takes into account that chaffing and the dogs circulation.
> 
> ...


He does'nt need support at the moment but who knows in the future, he has HD in his left hip, osteoarthritis & has just had the disc's removed in his neck & a bone graft done so cant wear a collar again.

How about calling it "The Zimmer"


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a suggestion Dally Banjo. My profession is that of a canine hydrotherapist. The invention idea came to me whilst I was swimming a dog that suffered from CDRM. 
It was the tenth swim, and I had measured the muscle mass on the dog, which had grown significantly after just the ten swims, however, as CDRM is irreversible, the dog was still unstable on his back legs. All I had done was stop it progressing.

It was just then the idea of the harness came to me, which got developed later over a period of a month.

Putting the harness to one side at the moment, my suggestion to you may be to give it go and swim your dog at your nearest canine hydrotherapy centre.

I have dealt with lots of dogs suffering from the same symptoms you describe and I would say all improved.

My suggestion is for you to swim your dog twice a week to start with for the first 5 weeks and I can assure you that you will start seeing improvements. Please feel free to visit my website which tells you more about the benefits and explains what it did for my own dog. The website is Canine Hydrotherapy, Dog Swimming - St Albans Hertfordshire.

Good luck and thanks for your input.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Having a dog who has had two (well three) hip replacements in a year I was looking for someone who could make a brace to support a newly implanted hip - something along the lines that humans wear. Flynn dislocated his second hip replacement and had to have another, longer armed one implanted. I've been to hell and back making sure he couldn't lie or roll onto that side for the past nine weeks and would have liked some kind of brace to help support it in the initial recovery period to perhaps help it stay in.

He's okay now and back to almost full mobility but just a thought.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooh, Quincy's owner?! We're bringing Zak to you at some stage! You're near Frogmore? We're in Watford and we discovered that one of our springers has HD in one leg . He's off to training class next week then the next step is another x ray then hydro. 

He's ok to run for a very short time, any sprinting and prolonged running would cause him to be lame. I want to build his muscles and I'd be delighted to be a harness guinea pig (he's an absolute git on the lead!)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Little Cheif said:


> Just a suggestion Dally Banjo. My profession is that of a canine hydrotherapist. The invention idea came to me whilst I was swimming a dog that suffered from CDRM.
> It was the tenth swim, and I had measured the muscle mass on the dog, which had grown significantly after just the ten swims, however, as CDRM is irreversible, the dog was still unstable on his back legs. All I had done was stop it progressing.
> 
> It was just then the idea of the harness came to me, which got developed later over a period of a month.
> ...


He's just started back at hydrophysio  & your right about muscle both his back legs were 18" before his neck problem came to light & are now 12" & 14" :w00t: but Im sure he will build it back up slowley


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

The truth is  swimming is the best exercise to help build up the muscles, but the problem is, many vets still do not recognise hydrotherapy is an integral part of the recovery and treatment process.

You start seeing the benefits and real improvements after about 3 weeks in most cases  provided you do 2 times a week. The harness invention is more of a visual thing and makes total sense once you see it. The fact that not one of these large companies have ever thought of the idea is amazing.

A message to Malmum  having spoken to a vet that I am working with regards to my harness, she confirmed that this harness would have been fantastic for your dog.

And cinammontoast  if I can make a suggestion, keep the walks small and do only lead walks only until we start building up the leg muscles. Call me when you are ready for the hydro and well get Zak back to normal. My own Newfoundland (Quincy) was diagnosed with severe HD on both back legs and then at aged 2, one of his back legs was amputated. He is 11 years old and still chases rabbits at the farm (never catches one  but gives it a good go). He has never had anything done and is not on medication  and I put this all down to swimming. Do take into account, he is 11 years old and still very mobile.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=68055&stc=1&d=1309008722


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynn starts his hydro swims next week and just out of interest i'd like to measure his leg muscle mass - how do I do it and at what point on his back leg. Thanks for any advice. 

Have just found this, seems interesting including the massage which my hydro lady is going to show me how to do as Flynn has a build up of scar tissue. http://www.facebook.com/TopDogHealth?v=app_7146470109 does it seem okay to you?


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

What do you guys think of 'evolution'. Let me explain why the name: 

Having spent the past eight to nine years swimming dogs, I have treated dogs of all ages, sizes and conditions. In June 2011, I had nine swims booked in for the day. Four of these dogs were German shepherd dogs all suffering from CDRM.

One of the GSDs I was swimming on the day was named Kiezer. When I first met Kiezer, five weeks prior, I had measured his back legs. His measurements were 51 cm on one leg and 47 cm on the other. 10 swims later begin today, I again measured him at the start of his session and his measurements had increased to 57cm on each leg. All the same, his back was still swaying whilst walking as you see from dogs suffering from CDRM. Kiezer is a dog that is full of life and to take his life away would just be wrong. Fortunately this is exactly how the owner felt.

I felt there was something I had to do to help this dog. I thought about supplements, but, unfortunately know nothing about this.

Thats when it came to me. A special type of harness that would help support him and allow him to carry on his daily activities. I researched the Internet for days to see if anything existed. There were some basic ones, which would help support him, however as with evolution  things grow and improve with time. In evolution terms, this harness is the equelivent to jumping from the fish straight to the human. 

The harness is designed to help dogs suffering from: 

·	Hips dysplasia, 
·	Arthritis, 
·	Helping to avoid bowed legs in the giant breed dogs
·	Elbow dysplasia, 
·	CDRM in German shepherd dogs, 
·	Mobility in old age, 
·	Curiate ligament injuries, 
·	Lifting in and out of cars,
·	Helping up and down the stairs
·	And lots more uses

Currently, there are 19 million dogs in the UK and 77 million in America of which I believe 96 million could use my new invention at some stage in their lifetime.

If you think of innovative new products, this product in my opinion is a breakthrough. 

Hence the name 'Evolution'. I have had some great ideas on various forums and would like to everyone who has helped contribute.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the idea/name but if you're thinkining of big dogs like yours then how much effort is it going to be for the owner? Currently, I use the harness that has a clip on the back for Zak and pulls shut if he yanks-it's supportive for him and probably the best thing I've found as he pulls like a train.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep the name sounds good but I want to see this harness - seeing is believing so they say. 

For it to support a dog with HD or in Flynns case post op hip replacement it would have to encapsulate the hip in such a way as to afford support, so would imagine it would be more of a brace than a harness - if you see where i'm coming from. Flynn had his replacements done at Fitzpatrick Referrals by Noel, you know tv's bionic vet and I had mentioned some sort of brace to him, he said it wasn't possible to actually prevent a hip from coming out in this way and if it were it would have been done by now - he's quite an inventor himself you know. So that's why I want to see it - hurry up and get it patented then you can reveal your idea because it sounds like you think you've cracked it and I hope for other dogs sakes you have.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

My shiba has hyper extended hocks and we have been advised to watch his back legs carefully as this can lead to arthritis in his older days, would this kind of harness help prevent this? if so Id be very interested in one!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No idea what you mean, I go by teaching a dog what it should know, making that clear, and I use a slip lead. If you wanted to send me *a sample* to show how it works, I'd be a more than willing guinea pig. A ot of people buy Lab pups thinking they will be easy, and then find out actually, you need to learn handling skills too.


I don't think it is that type of harness, more for support than control. Would not be something you would use on a puppy.

What about a play on Dogless' suggestion and call it Easy Walker? If you can get that vet to endorse it, it could be good for business.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the support.

Sorry - been really busy with China and will soon get the finished product over.

I really want to show you all the idea - but just can't at the moment. If you want to call me please feel free to go to my website and get my number from there and please feel free to call me: Canine Hydrotherapy, Dog Swimming - St Albans Hertfordshire.

To answer Malmum - yes it would work great on your dog.
To answer newfiesmum - the prototype (as ugly as it is) is currently being used on a dog de bordeaux puppy who is 15 weeks old and whose back legs are really weak. It works a treat on him. (I should point out - he is so ccccuuute especially now he has just learned to bark)
To answer mamf - yes it would work on Shiba
To answer cinammontoast - it can be used on big dogs - its done in a way that you distribute the support you offer your dog by using both your arms and your own body weight.

I know this is all very vague at the moment, but it wont be too much longer now. Thanks for all the ideas. I'm going to stick with the company name - "Little Chief" and the name for the full support harness as "evolution".


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all. Thanks for all you help. The harness is up and running. I was waiting for the first batch to come over now.

I have decided on the the name now for the company. Its Dog Aids TM.

Please do tell everyone you think may benefit from this full support harness. The full support harness helps all sorts of things ranging from hip and elbow dysphasia, cruciate ligaments, arthritis, obesity, old age, stopping bowed legs from occurring in large breed puppies, spinal etc... The website will be dogaids.co.uk. This website will be up and running within the next week.

I will try and show you some pictures of a dog called Henry. To me, he is the sweetest thing on this planet. I will show you some pictures again in a few more weeks time. I am currently working on him with some hydrotherapy.

Please look at the based of his back left leg when he is not using the harness.








(Please click on the picture to enlarge).

Now with the harness - you will see that the owner also wears a harness and this is attached to the base of the dogs harness by an adjustable lead. To distribute the weight evenly, the owner also uses the handles as well as their own body weight to support Henry. Look at Henrys leg now! Also look at the sores that Henry received prior to using this system.








(Please click on the picture to enlarge).

Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good to me I like the name to :thumbup: wish you every success with your new venture 

I think you should also do a coat with a built in harness for large dogs who can no longer wear a collar


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It looks like a good way to support a dog with hip probs and I like the idea of the owner wearing a harness for support too so as they can be hands free occasionally. 

As far as my dog post op was concerned he was supported by a sling at all times when mobilising and his walks were limited to 5 mins then ten etc. he doesn't need anything now as he's fully recovered from his two hip replacements. For him though at the time I think it would have been a bit of a mission to put on as I had to be quick and support him as soon as he got up, in fact the last time I had to support him as he was getting up so for him I think I was better off with a sling but for long term use I think your harness is excellent. 

However do you need people to try this out as it's in it's early stages? as there is a member on here with a Newfoundland who has HD but cannot have the op, I wonder if she might like to give it a trail if you're looking for volunteers.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Or I could bring Zak down to try it out on a medium sized dog? I'm near you anyway, off to Hill Farm today for the dog show and always on Smug Oak Lane for the tack shop.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks very similar to what my hydrotherapist uses DoubleBack

The only addition is the human part, which isnt very clear in your pictures.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Malmum. I actually started out nine years ago with building a hydrotherapy pool for my own dog  Quincy. If you go onto google and enter dog swimming, you will see me on the top spot on the first page  hydrofordogs.co.uk.

I have a very touch soft for newfoundlands as I have one myself and you will see why I have a soft spot for these monsters - if you go onto my website. I do also do a lot of free swims for the RSPCA, Battersea Dog home and a few clients; some of which had considered putting their dogs to sleep. In fact you could say, half of my clients are free swims and the other half - paying customers. The money I make from the hydrotherapy is to cover the costs of running the pool.

I never set up the hydrotherapy pool as a business as I have other businesses which bring me an income (estate agency, mortgage brokerage, removals company and another one). Since coming up with the idea, I have trailed it on numerous dogs. Its no longer a case of trailing anymore.

I would love to actually give out a free sample to especially the Newfoundland, but the company now has Investors and its already changing!! In fact, you can tell your friend from me that once the company kicks off within the next few months, it has been agreed that I will be able to take dividends from the company after a period of 6 months. I will personally buy them one of these harnesses from my own pocket, if they cant afford it.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi cinammontoast  off course you can pop in. My first order was 150 which hasnt even arrived and yet still its all sold out (I didnt expect it to kick off so quick  all happened very quickly this weekend). I will need to speak to my manufactures on Monday and get another order placed for 2500 units this time. This will take about 3 weeks to make and deliver. Please feel free to call me and pop down in about three weeks time. You must tell me about the show  I forgot all about it.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi - Linden Tree, I looked at the doubleback. I know of this design. Its made by Ruffwear. This is their mounteering one, hence all the straps and hardly any buckles. They actually make another one called the webmaster as well which is again very good and used for a quick life purpose. Then they have 2 different designs for their life jackets called the Portage and the Big eddie. All three are totally different designs and for different purposes. The doubleback has no foam, therefore, it cannot be used as a life jacket. Obviously its different for your hydrotherapy centre as this is a controlled area the therapist what uses what they feel works good for them  But the sea or lakes  No No No. For this you need the 'Portage' or the 'Big Eddie'.

The way in which the dogaids full support harness is different  its a mixture of all three put together and more. When I say more, Im talking about the fact that I have come up with the idea of you using your own body weight which is distributed via your body and your arms to support your dog. No one has ever thought of this. It only came to me because of the dog swimming.

If you look at the previous pictures I provided, you will see that the second picture shows the human holding up the dog. Look at how little the effort is that the owner uses when lifting up his dog. In fact look again at the sores on the dogs back left leg.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Little Cheif said:


> Hi cinammontoast  off course you can pop in. My first order was 150 which hasnt even arrived and yet still its all sold out (I didnt expect it to kick off so quick  all happened very quickly this weekend). I will need to speak to my manufactures on Monday and get another order placed for 2500 units this time. This will take about 3 weeks to make and deliver. Please feel free to call me and pop down in about three weeks time. You must tell me about the show  I forgot all about it.


The show was a bit quiet, maybe because we didn't go til the afternoon. We took Bear just for the experience, didn't enter any classes as we missed gun dogs cos I was at the stables this morning. Let me know when a good time is to pop down and we'll fetch the Zak creature down to meet you.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks cinammontoast - Not a problem. 

If I forget, you can get my number from the hydrofordogs.co.uk website and please feel free to call me. It will be another three weeks for the next order to come through only because this time I'm ordering 2500 units.

I will get them ordered tomorrow.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

May i ask one more question.

My website is up and running, however, i am really not happy with it at all!!:mad2: You will see why when you go onto it. Specialist Dog Harnesses | Dogaids.co.uk

Does anyone here know of any really good web designers who you could point in my direction please. Thank you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Little Cheif said:


> May i ask one more question.
> 
> My website is up and running, however, i am really not happy with it at all!!:mad2: You will see why when you go onto it. Specialist Dog Harnesses | Dogaids.co.uk
> 
> Does anyone here know of any really good web designers who you could point in my direction please. Thank you


I think it looks fine, if a little short. You need a bit more than just a home page and about us if you want to get found in Google. Have you linked to it from your Quincy's site? That will be a good start. Have you submitted it to the search engines?

I think the design itself looks fine myself, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Slightly bigger font maybe  otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Needs more pics. 

(I wasn't here for the original thread, so a quick :thumbup: to Dogless for his walk-ease (walkies) name, although it wasn't taken, I liked it. lol)


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks - i will get more pictures shortly. 

To Newfiesmum: thought I recognised the picture. Long time. I was wondering how someone knew about my dog hydrotehrapy:confused1: 

I was looking at your boys - totally gorgeous and..... big. Call me some time when you get a free moment. It will be nice to catch up.

But the answer to SEO is: not yet. I was hoping you could help with a backlink or two:aureola:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Would be a good idea to see how it works on a smaller dog and how the owner handles the harness too. The dog in the pic is a good height for comfortable handling, what about a smaller dog though?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Little Cheif said:


> Thanks Sleeping Lion.
> 
> I really wish i could show you the harness. The idea is very simple and very much like the wire coat hanger idea. Simple and yet no one thought of it.
> 
> One vet has already put in an order of 150 units once it goes to production. I only today started speaking to insurance companies and was hoping they will endorse it. It was the vet who said that this will help avoid and help support so many of their dogs.


Don't forget to patent your idea or it will be stolen.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I would colour balance the two photos, as they look like they are taken at different times/days.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys.

The design has a patent pending and is being handled by a large firm of solicitors in London. The more important thing; the small and medium dogs harness has an adjustable handle at the rear. This works in the same way as the picture showing the big dog. The only difference being the handles on the dog harness are adjustable. This means you can still distribute the weight evenly using the harness that the handler wears and by also holding onto the handles on the dogs harness. 

I will get more pictures soon and i agree with snoringbear - the current pictures need to be colour balanced. What actually happened; the sun came out by the time the harness was put onto the dog!

In fact i have been thinking of getting some professional pictures for this purpose. Its just getting the time now to do it all.

Its just starting to get so busy with people starting to make enquiries and making orders all over the world. This title used on this thread has helped in so many ways. It has pushed it up to page one of google dependent on what is entered.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It might be an idea then to have some pictures of smaller dogs wearing the harness as well, so that people don't assume that they are only for big dogs.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Don't forget to patent your idea or it will be stolen.


STOLEN!

See me on Dragon's Den later!


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi cinammontoast

Please feel free to call me and bring Zak down to try the harness. All the details to contact the me at the company are on the dogaids website.

Good news everyone - i'm currently in talks with a major company for 700 units per month over a 12 month period. Also the first delivery has sold out immediately.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

To Newfiesmum: What do you think?









Also


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Will do well, I should think. Does it help dogs with weak front legs as well? I suppose you can transfer the handle to the front?


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. It does help the front. 

A client with a dog de bordeaux puppy bought a harness some 10 weeks ago when his puppy was 10 weeks old at the time. This was because his dog had bowed legs due to being front heavy.

Its been some ten weeks now and the legs are a lot straighter. Whenever the owner takes his puppy for a walk, he uses the harness and attaches the lead to the front D-rings, therefore taking some weight off the front.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

For snoringbear









































Thought you might like these.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

One more for just being so cute.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there any padding on the straps that go under/through the legs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

it sounds like a very good product ...
youl have to paten it other wise... others will copy it ...
just a thought ....


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Nonnie - yes the webbing has padding to avoid chaffing.

And thanks Mick. The product has a patent. Its under something called the PCT or something like that. My solicitors dealt with all this and i think its along the lines that this does not grant me a worldwide patent.

My solicitors told me that there is no such thing. Their patent section applied individually to various countries and these are already in place. It was too costly to get the whole world, but the major ones are in place such as UK, US, Canada, China, Hong Kong, Japan, and a few European countries where i intend to market the product. 

Personally, i don't understand all this, but I chose a really good firm in Central London who are very good and dealt with it all. All i can say is; damn - it costs a lot and takes a bloody long time. Anyway, they gave me the go ahead to start marketing from October 2011.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

This is a special picture just for snoring bear;


----------



## fishpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Canine Joint Right has really helped my dog who has stiff joints with her joint mobility. It contains the right levels of Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM to make a real difference. Rosie is now really enjoying her walks. Bought from 'horsesupplementsdirect.co.uk'


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Raw meaty bones also contain a huge amount of natural glucosamine & chondroitin - all that and clean teeth too!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you ever do a mark II, it might be an idea to have the floatation aspect as a removable one.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

I went to a dog show in the Midlands the other day and thought i would share these pictures:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just been looking at the images of the smaller dog. Does it only provide support for the rear end? I can't see how the harness the owner wears is taking the dogs weight evenly. From the pic, it looks like only the dogs bottom is being supported.

This would be ideal for my eldest boy, but i need to be able to support his front and back end, not one or the other.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Just been looking at the images of the smaller dog. Does it only provide support for the rear end? I can't see how the harness the owner wears is taking the dogs weight evenly. From the pic, it looks like only the dogs bottom is being supported.
> 
> This would be ideal for my eldest boy, but i need to be able to support his front and back end, not one or the other.


omething like the middle pic?

The Dogmobile Company - mobility carts and harnesses for dogs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> omething like the middle pic?
> 
> The Dogmobile Company - mobility carts and harnesses for dogs


Yes, something like that. But preferably that can be used to assist when exercising, not so much around the house.

Bookmarked that though, so thanks. Might come in handy, and not stupidly priced.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Nonnie

Its always horrible when you see your dog struggling. I know what you are feeling.

When I designed this harness it was designed to support either the back or the front but not jointly. I did think about this, but could not come up with the answer as to how to support both ends without practically carrying the dog. You are right about the harness kindly pointed out by Dally Banjo on the link  this does not really assist if its exercise you are after because if you think about it and look at the picture again, you will see that you would require a lot of arm strength to walk any distance with that type of harness. Also you will see the handles do not adjust. This means that dependent on yours and your dogs size, you could be leaning to lift the handles or holding them really high in the air. Either way, that harness is not really designed to exercise your dog.

The aim of my harness is that your own body weight supports the dog. In addition to your own body, you also distribute the weight of the dog evenly by also using your arms. This all allows you to walk a good distance, which in turn enables you to exercise your dog.

The problem with supporting both the front and the back means that you would basically be carrying the dog. I couldnt even suggest wheels if your dog is weak at the front.

I do have a suggestion, which could really help with your dogs mobility. Have you considered dog swimming. The only reason I say this is because, it really does work. Maybe worth looking into.

Have a look at the following picture. This is a real dog with a real a real problem. The second picture was taken once the harness was put on the dog (5 minutes later)


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have just revamped the website. Would you guys please have a look and give me your honest opinions. Thanks


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a quick update on how things are going;

*Good stuff:*

1. The launch was delayed until December 2011.
2. One of the largest UK vet practices with 80 branches are potentailly going to market this product - talks to be finalised in January.
3. On large refferal clinic which employs some 115 staff are currently using the harness :cornut:
4. 2 rescue centres are selling the harness.:thumbup1:
5. I'm in talks with one large retail outlet.:
6. A London based vet hospital is going to push the harnesses.:thumbup1:
7. Six Canine Hydrotherapy centres have asked for more information to start selling the product and one of these have also placed a backlink to the dogaids website.:thumbup:
8. Numerous people that just want to make money are interested in something i am offering called drop shipping - this is where there is no outlay. All they do is by telling someone about the harness who then proceeds to buy one, the introducer gets paid quite a large part of the profits. :thumbsup:

I just wanted to say a big Thank you to everyone who has contributed and heres wishing you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wonderful:thumbup1: I hope it helps many dogs lead near normal lives and makes you a very rich man!


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I was never doing this for myself alone. Partly yes, but over the past 9 years or more I have been involved with helping dogs. This has been through animal welfare centres or by being hands on myself.

One of my businesses does dog hydrotherapy where I swim dogs for the RSPCA and Battersea for free. I only run this a couple of days a week because I have to concentrate on my other businesses for my main source of income, but whenever I hear of a dog that someone is considering putting to sleep, I end up swimming these for free if I think the swimming will help. Dont get me wrong, I also have private clients right now, but my fees are negligible, and the reason I charge is basically just for the maintenance and upkeep of the pool.

Once Dogaids really kicks off, this will allow me to work on what I really love doing  which is helping dogs. I will be in a position to open my hydrotherapy centre everyday  and this will then be free to everyone who has a dog which could benefit from swimming - then no one has the excuse they cannot afford it. Ill also be able to help out more welfare trusts with finances and more.

*I know words are cheap but enclosed are links from the RSPCA and Batterseas as proof:*

Rehabilitation for pets & wildlife - Vet treatment for dogs & rabbits

Battersea dogs make a splash at hydrotherapy pool | Facebook

Albert Einstein once quoted -_ "Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile"._

Yes I would love for Dogaids to kick off straight away, by everyone saying the owner is a really great guy who really loves dogs - so lets recommend this product to everyone, but if only life was that easy.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

When you become famous and are loaded  will you please set up a walk in hydrotherapy pool in Southend on sea Essex?

I would love to continue with hydro for Flynn as he loves it and it is so good for him but it must be walk in due to his two hip replacements. There is a treadmill at the vets but at £40 for 20mins is a bit stiff and doesn't offer as much range in movement according to Noel Fitzpatrick and the kind of local hoist pool he is not allowed to use because of the weight it would put on his replacements. I have to drive 1hour 15mins for his hydro but the price is good at £20 for 45 mins but it's a hassle with a 60kg excited dog in the back of my Corsa. 

Can't think why there aren't more pools around tbh with all the joint problems there are In dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> When you become famous and are loaded  will you please set up a walk in hydrotherapy pool in Southend on sea Essex?
> 
> I would love to continue with hydro for Flynn as he loves it and it is so good for him but it must be walk in due to his two hip replacements. There is a treadmill at the vets but at £40 for 20mins is a bit stiff and doesn't offer as much range in movement according to Noel Fitzpatrick and the kind of local hoist pool he is not allowed to use because of the weight it would put on his replacements. I have to drive 1hour 15mins for his hydro but the price is good at £20 for 45 mins but it's a hassle with a 60kg excited dog in the back of my Corsa.
> 
> Can't think why there aren't more pools around tbh with all the joint problems there are In dogs.


Little Chief's pool is flush with the ground with steps going down inside the pool, not a surface pool with ramps either side. Is that any good? I took Joshua there for his first session but it was just too far for us.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That sounds the same as Noels pool in Surrey but that's over two hours away, even further than where I go. Ramps are fine it's just hoists that Flynn can't use but I expect little chiefs is further away than mine, according to google an
hour away is the closest I can get for a swim. 

We def need more pools.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> That sounds the same as Noels pool in Surrey but that's over two hours away, even further than where I go. Ramps are fine it's just hoists that Flynn can't use but I expect little chiefs is further away than mine, according to google an
> hour away is the closest I can get for a swim.
> 
> We def need more pools.


It is St Albans, just off the A1M. The one Joshua used to go to has ramps up and down, but that is even further away from you. When I was trying to find him somewhere, they had either gone out of business or didn't bother ringing back.


----------



## Little Cheif (Jun 23, 2011)

HI Margaret

I'm so sorry to hear about Joshua (I just read up about what happened on your website). I know this is quite belated but just to let you know - he left an impression on me from when you used to bring him down for the swims (and you know how much i love Newfoundlands).

So sorry. Please do stay in touch and if ever you are in the area please do pop in - (Make sure you bring the newfies).


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Little Cheif said:


> HI Margaret
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Joshua (I just read up about what happened on your website). I know this is quite belated but just to let you know - he left an impression on me from when you used to bring him down for the swims (and you know how much i love Newfoundlands).
> 
> So sorry. Please do stay in touch and if ever you are in the area please do pop in - (Make sure you bring the newfies).


Thank you. As you know, he meant the world to me and it was a terrible shock, and he was so young. I might take you up on that offer!


----------

